# Phinn and Cleo- The Dynamic Duo



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 3, 2008)

[align=center]*Phinn & Cleo
The Dynamic Duo
2008

*[/align][align=center]*




*
[/align]*
*[align=left]
[align=center]Hey everyone! My name is Silvie. For those of you who don't know them, let me introduce my bunnies.
[/align]
[align=center]


*Phinneus James.

*[/align][align=center]*



*
[/align]*
*[align=center]Phinneus (Phinn for short) is a one year old mixed breed bunny. We think he may have some netherland dwarf, holland lop, and lionhead in him. He is the sweetest thing. He loves to give kisses and cuddles. He can be very naughty though too. He is my first bunny, and got this whole 'crazy for bunnies' thing going . We got him when he was a very young baby, maybe arounf 6 weeks old. He's been my best friend since, and we are inseperable. I love him soo much, and he is my heart bunny.


*Cleopatra Grace.






*Little miss Cleo. The attitude, diva, princess, wrapped in a broken tort fur. We rescued Cleo from a shelter in Michigan on August 15th, 2007. She was already 2 years old. I am guessing she is a very chubby Mini Lop, hehe. She hasn't quite warmed up to us, but we are working with her. She and Phinn and incredibly bonded, and the only way I can pet her is if she has her head smooshed into him. She feels very protected when he is around. I wish I could 'know' her better, but im letting her come out of her shell on her own terms. We think she must have been severely abused/neglected in her past life, as she has lost all trust in humans. She is a very special girl, and I can already see her amazing personality coming through.


~~~~~

Phinn and Cleo have been madly in love, ever since we bonded them in late August. You could say it was love at first sight . They bonded within 3-4 days, and haven't left eachothers side since.






They are house bunnies, and have their own room. It was originally a closet, but was renovated for them, and is pretty much the size of a room.

Here is a video of them:

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=DD9vRbd_OPE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DD9vRbd_OPE[/ame]

Make sure to turn your volume up .

P.S. there is a part where it looks like Phinn is eating Cleo's eye, I swear he's just grooming it, LOL!

Bye everyone~

[/align][/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 3, 2008)

[align=center]*ADORABLE*, need I say more[/align]


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 3, 2008)

I love love love your new blog!! :clapping: Very cool. That video is adorable.:nod 

P.S. Cleo has the same middle name as Sophie, haha.:biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww I love these two so much! And I love the new blog, looks great!


----------



## Haley (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful new blog. The pictures are so nice and clear- did you get a new camera? 

Phinn and Cleo are such a beautiful couple. A match made in bunny heaven 

How do you like having them as strictly indoor bunnies now? I remember you kept Phinn out part of the year before. Do you find you have a closer bond with them when theyre inside? I always feel lke its more fun when you have indoor bunnies because you get to spend so much more time with them!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know how you can stand how cute Phinn is!!! (Cleo is too but..... ) He's got the most adorable and innocent face that I think could melt the coldest of hearts!!! I'd be wrapped around his little paw and he'd be spoiled rotten!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Haley- I LOVE having them inside with me. Partly because I get to spend so much time with them, but I also love knowing they are so much safer in with us. (Not saying outdoor rabbits can't be safe ). 

They are like my own little friends just waiting for me when I come into my room, hehe :biggrin2:.
Oh, and I started using my parents Nikon D200, instead of my crappy camera :camera.


Thanks Bo, but don't let is 'innocent face' fool you! He is such a little dork. I've had to 'rescue' him from behind my bed a couple times, as he wants to go SO bad, then just gets stuck :grumpy:. So I come and get him out, and then he comes running over with his head in my lap all "oh mommy that was sooo horrible!" and wanting all this attention. Lol the little suckup :rollseyes.

Just kidding of course, but he really does do that :shame.


Oh duh, :headsmack, I forgot to give the link to my OLD blog.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25057&forum_id=6&page=1

Thanks! And im planning on doing a photoshoot tommarow, so watch out, ahah!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 5, 2008)

Cute, cute couple . And I love the video. 

Jan


----------



## Roxie (Jan 5, 2008)

ADORABLE!:bunnyhug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2008)

Love the vid. Also love the plug for the forum. Good going girl.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Ali :hug:!

January 3, 2008.

'Snow bunnies'





















January 4, 2008.

'Rainy Day Inside.'
















Phinn needs to learn to share :rollseyes!


























Their cage:

(the plaid bed in the top-left corner was their xmas present.






Bye, and the buns give kisses to you all!

:bunny18


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 5, 2008)

look at his little tongue!!! and Cleo looks adorable in these pics - like she's just really quiet and mellow and sweet. They'd be so spoiled if they were here! Bo gives me that look and I melt!

How is the new "room" working for them?


I'm afraid to take mine out of the house and into the snow since it's so cold and such a difference in temps!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

My buns would KILL for that cage - its GREAT!

I bet they enjoy it...

Peg


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 5, 2008)

Awww I love them~ They are so cuuuute. 

That Phinn with the tongue is like "Yuck, girl cooties" haha 

My buns would also kill for the cage.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 5, 2008)

Phinn is just lovely his little pink tongue lol its so cute and Cleo looks gorgeous to i love her markings.
My bunz would kill for that cage to but theyre not even allowed inside:grumpy:

Phoebe


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jan 7, 2008)

Awww!!! cute video!!!!! Did ya see Phinns tongue?? That was sooo cute!! awesome video!! I better update Bunbuns' blog.:shock::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: its a new year!!

-April and Bunbus


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 7, 2008)

I love the snowy shots - just beautiful! I love their cage as well...is that vet bed I spot?:biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks April and Jess!

And yea- that's a vetbed. I love it! We wanted to give them something nice to be on, not just the linoleum, and the vetbed is perfect since they aren't _fully_ littertrained yet (they've been marking their new 'room') .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2008)

My dream house has a room like that for the bunnies.

In reality - I just hope we find a farm that has a nice area in a room like that LOL! 

I keep telling hubby he's going to build me an all season room for me and my bunnies when we find a place...... he rolls his eyes. :X


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 12, 2008)

[align=center]January 12, 2008

*Me and Phinneus.


























Cleo <3.































Bye everyone !
*[/align]


----------



## MaevePotter (Jan 13, 2008)

I love all of the new pictures! Your description of Cleo upsets me a bit though. Does she still not let you pet her? It just seems so weird to me, because she wasn't like that at all at my house. She was hopping around the living room, and I would dangle my hand while I was on the floor with her, and she would let me pet her head. She was a little thumpy the first couple says at my mom's house, but just normal bunny stuff. I don't think she was "severely abused" maybe not payed attention to, but I am just wondering if there is something you do that scares her? Or if bonding has made her more focused on Phinn? 

Hope your new year is going well.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey! 

She is getting better everyday, but no, she hasn't really warmed up to us. The only way I can pet her is if she is right next to Phinn. When we try and touch her she acts like she is 'electrified' and kinda shakes, like a binky almost, except not almost. Haha, did that makes any sense?

I don't think it's anything were doing, because Phinn obviously is the opposite from that.

She's happy, and that's all that counts. She does binky's/500's constantly.


----------



## MaevePotter (Jan 13, 2008)

well I am glad she is happy. I love it when they binky..  Maybe she just got buncentric with the bonding.. do you get nose to nose with her and groom her with your nose and breath w/ her?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yea- i'll try that.

I think it is mostly that they are just SO bonded. They truly are soulmates, and don't have time to give love to their unworthy slave .


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 14, 2008)

Suprised no one else liked the other pics :?.

Heres two I thought were cute of Phinn.













(He has his harness on)

:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2008)

Liked gosh I LOVED all your new pictures. Your 2 babies are just so adorable together. And the pictures of you and Phinneus are adorable.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## MaevePotter (Jan 14, 2008)

aww poor bunny slave LOL.... I am so glad they love each other so much. You have given her such a great home.


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 21, 2008)

They are sooo cute together! totaly sweet! loved the pics of you and Phinn!


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, Silvie! 

Your bunnies must be the most spoiled bunnies in the whole world-their setup is gorgeous! Is that a stick on tile that looks like brick? Its so pretty with the purple. I better not let Tumnus and Lucy see this or they'll be packing their bags and heading to IL. 

I wanted to tell you that when I first rescued Lucy from a shelter she was as sweet as can be. She would run around and binky and snuggle with me and everything. As soon as she claimed her man and her territory she was a whole different bunny. Now she wants nothing to do with me. So dont feel bad that Cleo isnt a snuggle bunny. She was probably just being sweet to get out of that dang shelter. lol


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you everyone!

Haley- the flooring is a sheet of linoleum, it works really nicely because I can sweep/wipe up messes.

I think i've realized Cleo just isn't a 'snuggle bun'. I know she trusts me a little bit because she ALWAYS is doing big DBF's and sleeping. I think she is just too into Phinn to care about me, haha!

I have some new pictures, so i'll post them later tonight.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 21, 2008)

Phinn and Cleo are just so photogenic (and their mommy is too )

I think you're right that Cleo is happier to let Phinn fuss over her - we mere humans just can't compete with bunny love 

Jan


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 21, 2008)

[align=center]*January 21, 2008 :]*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*A couple that poops together stays together *[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*:biggrin2:
*[/align]


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2008)

They are so cute together! I love the litter box picture and look at Cleo in this one, she looks like she has a moustache. lol






Dont tell her I said that


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 23, 2008)

they're so cute together! does Cleo groom Phinn, or just Phinn grooming Cleo?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hehe, they both groom eachother, but I guess I would say Phinn grooms Cleo more :biggrin2:.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 23, 2008)

I never noticed that Cleo was bigger than Phinn before. :rollseyes

But I love them botttthhh!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 23, 2008)

Yay, more pics!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Yea, Cleo is atleast 2 pounds bigger than Phinn. She is a fatty. We are "working on a diet" 

XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> I never noticed that Cleo was bigger than Phinn before. :rollseyes
> 
> But I love them botttthhh!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 23, 2008)

Both your Babies are so *BEAUTIFUL*. 

You are lucky youdon't live close to me or I'd be Bunny Napping the 2 of them bringing my total to 8 Bunnies

Susan


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 23, 2008)

Cleo has asked me to defend her. so here i go!

she NOT fat, just pleasntly 'chunky'. like a cherub!

ok, i've done my job. now i'm going to go 'talk' to the chocolate covered almonds!


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 26, 2008)

i never really look at blogs, but i read RO today and was bored so i clicked the link in your profile, phinnsmommy (i think it's silvie, right? i'm SO bad with names!)

your bunnies are SOOOO FLIPPIN CUTE!!!!!! i cannot believe that big room they have to themselves, god that's my dream for nemo one day so that i'll have enough room to adopt him a companion as well! those bunners have THE LIFE if i do say so myself! they are SO being added to my bunny napping list of 2008. 

more pics more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! more video!!!!!!!!!! more phinn and cleo!!!!!!!!!

tracy!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 27, 2008)

[align=center]The bun buns played in the snow today, they really liked it! It was warm, like 30 degrees, and sunny!








This is hard to see, but Phinn is binkying:





































Some of Phinn, when they came back inside:







Hehe, in this one Phinn is shaking his head after grooming his ears. You can see his adorable little brown spot on his chin:







Some of Cleo that I thought were nice from the other day:



















And one of our kitty Mathila 'roaring' .






[/align]


----------



## Haley (Jan 27, 2008)

You know youre from the Midwestwhen you say this......

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> [align=center]It was warm, like 30 degrees, and sunny![/align]


Hehe. When its been like 4 degrees 30 does feel warm! Beautiful bunny pics. And I love the one of your kitty roaring. :biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2008)

I wanna kiss Phinn's little nose - just too cute!

They obviously loved being in the snow - you can see all the snow tampled down where they've been running around 

Jan


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 4, 2008)

*Thank you everyone .

new pics!

me and phinn:






Phinn DBF'ing with his blankies:











Outside:
















Lol, Phinn was grooming his foot, and Cleo shoved her head under him at the same time:







Back inside warming up!










































:biggrin2:


ETA another cute one!





*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness they get cuter every day. You do too.

What kind of camera do you use? 

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you Susan!

We use a Nikon D200. I'm still getting the hang of it (it's like a little computer, haha), but it does take really nice pictures!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 4, 2008)

I LOVE THESE TWO :inlove:

This is my favoritest picture you've taken so far. Of course, I love them all, but still. I want to print this out,have it framed,and hang it on my wall when we redue my room in the spring. Is that ok?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 4, 2008)

Hehe, thank you Montana :biggrin2:. And yes thats fine, LOL!

I just wish that picture wasn't so blury !


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh wow, those pics are wonderful. I especialy like the ones of them snuggled together in the blankie. Just the cutest little couple 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 5, 2008)

That picture of them snuggled in the blanket is one of the cutest things I've ever seen!:inlove:


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 7, 2008)

Lovely pictures as always, you've got a nice camera there and it shows. Of course, helps that you have two of the most gorgeous buns ever .

Can you get some more pictures of Phinn please, I love black rabbits :inlove:


----------



## trailsend (Feb 28, 2008)

I just found your blog in my searching and had to post a comment because I just LOVED your pictures - they are awsome. You take really great pictures, and your camera is amazing. I had so much fun looking at your buns, and you!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

Oops, first time through your new blog:shock:.

Can I just say, your pictures are absolutely awesome! Incredibly good. What was your other camera, I bet you'll tell me it's the one I have now.

I love Cleo's coloring alot, adorable!:inlove: Phinn is a cutie patootie as well.

I also love the layout you use whenyou post new pics, very nice!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks guys . I have school off tommarow, so i'll be able to take/upload more pics!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 29, 2008)

I look forward to seeing some more pictures! Your blog has inspired me to go and have a bonding session with Bailey and Sakura, wish me luck :shock:.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey!

Sorry, I have to hurry, but I want to share a few new picture 

Lovely Cleo:


























Phinn always does the funniest binkies, and I FINALLLY caught some! 











And last but not least, kissies 






Okay, I lied, not last. Haha, this is their room:


----------



## trailsend (Mar 11, 2008)

yipee! new pictures So adorable - love the one of Phinn, and Cleo is just so cute. Their room is great!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 27, 2008)

LOVELY pictures of Phinn and Cleo :great:

I especially like the mid-binkies you were able to catch...so crystal clear!

By the way, this is the SECOND time I've gotten super excited about bunny pictures (the first time was Pebbles pictures). Just when I resolve to take equally beautiful pictures with my camera...I find out that I need the Nikon D200 :X 

I'm just kidding...sorta 

Can't wait to see new Phinn and Cleo pictures!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 6, 2008)

Any more pictures with your Nikon D200 / 18-200 zoom?  What flash do you have?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Guys  I'll find out what flash I have.

I did a Phinny photoshoot the other day


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2008)

Oh, I really like these pics . I know how hard it is to get good pics of a black bunny, and Phinn looks so happy and relaxed there.

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (May 22, 2008)

I loved those shots of them in the snow! Do they like to "play" in it? 

I thought it was bad for buns to be in weather that was below 50? I'm always so paranoid and drag Baxter! in when it gets in the 50's or over 75; but I would think as your in Arizona and you have such highs/and lows in temp that you would be an expert on this question -so do you see any problem? I would think the heat would be harder on them then the cold.. Would be curious to know and please keep the photos coming as I'm now addicted to P&C..


----------



## Phinnsmommy (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys .

Phinn loves it outside.

And yeah, they play outside. They love to dig and romp around.

Actually, they go out in pretty cold weather. I think the coldest i've let them is around 35F, but they only stay out for about 10 minutes. Then they come back inside and cuddle in their furry blankie .

I made sure they got used to the cold weather really reaaaally slowly. First I just held them in my coat out there, then put them down for a couple minutes, and slowly build it up to where they can be outside for about 20 minutes when there is snow.

They love it :biggrin2:.

And yes, heat is more dangerous to bunnies than the cold is. When it get's really hot out, I only let them outside in the evening where they can be in the shade and be cool. (I live in IL, so we still have the extremes)


----------



## juliew19673 (May 23, 2008)

Sorry, don't know where I picked up AZ from, but yes, you still have the exteme weather IL.. 

So cute that they like the snow!.. And again - post more pix of your two-some as it is quite fun to read and see!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 23, 2008)

I think someone said this before, but your camera takes really good photos! The bunnies make the shot alot better but the overall pics are really nice! I'm jealous.

Your bunnies are adorable. And a bunny room - so jealous (again) :bunnieskiss


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 3, 2008)

I hope you all didn't forget me :|
I have been such a sucky forum member lately.
Gaah Im sorry! I'm going to be on alot more, and I woooonntt leave this time 

Just an update: Everybun has been great! We have a really great schedule going with them. They haven't been getting as much outside time lately because its been
so freakin hot! I'm sure they enjoy staying in the air conditioning ;D. They get loads 
of organic farm greens grown from our local farm (we get a weekly farmshare), they
love that.

Anyways, here's some pics. I had to use the crappy digital camera, so their kinda bad quality.


*Phinn getting some cuddles, and the pants I made in sewing class ^_^,
This shows how small he really is (I have tiny hands)






Cleo!






Life is hard ;]!






Awwh; ear huuugs!






Cleo!






One of my fav's of me and Phinn, he's giving me kissies D!






Cweo boo!






Phinny getting cuddles!






Phinn DBF'ed, lmao.






Phinny bear!





*

Lots of love!
Silvie & bunnies.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 3, 2008)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> *
> One of my fav's of me and Phinn, he's giving me kissies D!
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE is soooooooooooooo precious!!! It should be a greeting card!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 3, 2008)

Aww thanks !


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 3, 2008)

Awww, I've missed seeing Phinn and Cleo. Lovely pics - the ear hugs one is so cute

jan


----------



## cheryl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *Phinnsmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



I agree....i just love that picture....which reminds me i gotta get one of Sunshine giving me kisses.....i just love bunny kisses....they are just so precious.

I loved all the picture's though.....very cute bunnies.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 4, 2008)

I love your new pics, Silvie, and yes the black and white one is simply...classic! I love it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

That picture is perfect! Love it!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 9, 2008)

Yay! An update on my babies!

They are soo gorgeous. And great pictures too! I also love that one of him giving you kisses! It's amazing.

Is Cleo getting any better on her shyness? And are you still teaching Phinny tricks?


----------



## MaevePotter (Aug 10, 2008)

I am so glad they are both so happy. I am so happy that I was able to get Cleo to you. She is so incredibly lucky. Not all shelter buns have such a happy ending.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

I think we need new pictures! Especially of Phinn!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes new pics a must!


----------

